# American Photography [Please Read and Reply!]



## snaremop (Jul 23, 2007)

Right now I am on summer vacation, but being the good student that I am lol, I have decided to start some research for a big project I have to do in school next year. The project requires certain elements, but you get to choose your subject. I have decided to do something photography related. I was originally going to do my project on the history of photography, but I have decided that this is too broad. So now I am trying to narrow this subject down into a smaller more specific subject. The teacher assigning this project said very clearly that the subject shouldn't be too broad (like the history of photography, for example) or too specific (like Ansel Adams). 

Do you have any ideas for narrowing down the topic of the history of photography? The teacher said the topic should have some sort of relation to the United States (it doesn't have to be explicitly related to the US, but it should have some connection). Don't fret about about the relation to the US part though, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Please reply, as I need to decide my subject within a day or so, so I can check out a library book on it. Thanks in advance 

P.S. The topic does, however, need to be broad enough that I can find a book about it. I tried looking for a book about SLR photography and all I could come up with was how-to books.


----------



## DSLR noob (Jul 23, 2007)

The history of SLR-photography. (you'll mostly get Germany and Japan in this but it is from a 50 year time span rather than a 200 year one)


----------



## snaremop (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks - I'll look into it.


----------



## JC1220 (Jul 23, 2007)

Straight photography.


----------



## craig (Jul 23, 2007)

The work of the Farm Security Administration always fascinated me. They had a short lived photography program that made America aware of the plight of rural farmers. Incredible work from greats like Dorothea Lange and Walker Evans.

Also research Ed Steichen's (curator) Family of Man exhibition. This one is more global.

Love & Bass


----------



## snaremop (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks guys! I love your suggestions.


----------



## Snyder (Jul 23, 2007)

I did my term paper on "Evolution of Combat Camera" in my college english class. Its an exciting topic espcailly since its has been rapidly changing recently.


----------



## ANDS! (Jul 23, 2007)

"Photographs That Shaped American Politics", by Snare Mop.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jul 23, 2007)

I was going to suggest the Farm Securities Administration photographers but Craig beat me to it.
The other one to look at is the influence of the Group f64 on American photography.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 24, 2007)

Can't get much more American that the impact of photography had in the recording of the Civil War.  

First site I came to in a google search: http://www.civilwarphotography.com/gibson/fieldwork.html

Only around 3,600,000 hits, so I'm not sure there is enough there for research purposes.


----------



## Snyder (Jul 24, 2007)

Ya start from the Civil War with Mathew Brady to the current war on combat cam thats an easy 12-15 page eassay depending how much detail you leave in.


----------



## DigitalDiva (Jul 24, 2007)

How about the works of Rolling Stone photographers?  These are modern iconic images. I'd find that subject to be fun.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Jul 24, 2007)

Maybe looking at the history of photography in a more specific area.
If you like journalism(just an example), look at that. It keeps it open still and your not going to struggle to find information and iconic photographers from the fields to study further in-depth.


----------



## deanimator (Jul 24, 2007)

What about the impact of photographers who immigrated to the US???
...that´s a topic that hasn´t been thrashed to death.

You´ll find some very interesting and significant "American" photographers were born or grew up elsewhere...Robert Capa, Feiniger, Kertész, Modotti, Steichen and so on.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jul 24, 2007)

simillarity , practice, and analogies between millitarty snipers and 
long range photographers. 

seriously that would be the most awesome report ever...


----------



## TheLostPhotographer (Jul 24, 2007)

The Great American Road Trip.

It needs to be researched and documented. Start with Joel Sternfeld and work backwards. I recently read an article about Jonathan Richman and The Modern Lovers 'Road Runner'. 123456 Road Runner, road runner.

How many songs can you think of that are all about an American road journey? There are equally as many photography projects.

Why?


e2a; Oh, and eff off. Not interested in an old Yashica presently.


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 25, 2007)

DigitalDiva said:


> How about the works of Rolling Stone photographers?  These are modern iconic images. I'd find that subject to be fun.



Snaremop, if you have never tried 'Gonzo' photography, I heartily recommend it.  I could tell you about the time I was picked up at the city  limits and instead of jail the nice officer escorted me through the backstage door to cover the Rock show going on- but I don't know if the statute of - ummm to protect the innocent.  Yeah, that's it, to protect the innocent and to uphold the American way!  Yeah, that's the ticket!

Any way some first hand experience would help with the paper I think. 

mike


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jul 26, 2007)

"Robert Mapplethorpe, and knowing pornography when you see it." An exploration of art, pornography, and the American psyche, by Snare Mop.

Ask mom for more bandwidth.


----------



## RMThompson (Jul 26, 2007)

I would suggest the history of journalism. There are some great examples used journalistically from WW1 and on up... some of the most important moments in US history have been documented by a photo.

Iwo Jima, bombing of Pearl Harbor, riots at Kent State, Assination of JFK, all the way up to the award winning Holga photo of Al Gore a few years back.


----------



## JustinPhilip (Jul 26, 2007)

The photos taken by Dorothea Lange during the time of the Great Depression are truely amazing.  And also the photos by Matthew Brady during the Civil War.  Those are two suggestions and idea to look into.


----------

